# while benching



## steven01uk

*do you arch your back?*​
yes10736.27%no18863.73%


----------



## steven01uk

do you arch your back?


----------



## laurie g

nope dont need to


----------



## adlewar

usually arching means your trying to lift too much..........

try raising your feet onto another bench to keep back straight........

answer to question.....no i never arch.....


----------



## a.notherguy

i voted yes as i sometimes (and i know i shouldnt) arch my back to get the final rep out and get teh bar back on teh stands (i dont usually have a spotter) but if i cheat on the rep i dont count it as a rep.


----------



## Porky Pie

Big arch = big bench


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Porky Pie said:


> Big arch = big bench


true dat feet driving through the floor head driving into the bench, the bar suddenly becomes lighter lol


----------



## Guest

I voted yes.

Yes i arch, no i dont arch to the extent im likely to injure myself.

I find it more comfortable, i feel im in better control of the lift and i can lift more, So im happy.


----------



## Prodiver

adlewar said:


> usually arching means your trying to lift too much..........
> 
> try raising your feet onto another bench to keep back straight........
> 
> answer to question.....no i never arch.....


What he says ^^^.

Knees up feet on the end of the bench when trying for a PB or to up a weight.

Arching the back can be dangerous...


----------



## ragahav

I just maintain the normal natural arch during bench ...


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> What he says ^^^.
> 
> Knees up feet on the end of the bench when trying for a PB or to up a weight.
> 
> Arching the back can be dangerous...


I find that so unstable. boarding on dangerous.


----------



## Prodiver

mikex101 said:


> I find that so unstable. boarding on dangerous.


I suspect that's more imaginary than real. You should be stable enough if your whole back is planted firmly on the bench and you're lifting in a controlled manner.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

ive always benched the way this man says, cant really argue with his knowledge


----------



## rs007

Just to clarify here, what is meant by arch, and what is classed as getting dangerous?

I keep my ar$e firmly panted on the bench, never lifts, but in the process of rolling my shoulder girdle back into the bench and down toward my waist to get the optimum focus on the pecs, I would say my back naturally arches - could maybe get a hand in between my lower back and the bench?

Have never injured myself this way... and I dont feel it allows me to bench more, if anything I am an utter weakling at benching, but it hits where it is meant to which is more important I feel...


----------



## Prodiver

RS2007 said:


> Just to clarify here, what is meant by arch, and what is classed as getting dangerous?
> 
> I keep my ar$e firmly panted on the bench, never lifts, but in the process of rolling my shoulder girdle back into the bench and down toward my waist to get the optimum focus on the pecs, I would say my back naturally arches - could maybe get a hand in between my lower back and the bench?
> 
> Have never injured myself this way... and I dont feel it allows me to bench more, if anything I am an utter weakling at benching, but it hits where it is meant to which is more important I feel...


Hi! Ramsay! 

Well, there's a natural tendency to lift the waist off the bench when flat benching heavy weights because it gets you closer to a decline, and declines utilize the pecs more directly, which the body knows makes lifting easier.

If your feet are on the floor this arching puts a big lordosis and strain on the back. You have to use your abs to stop this, which can lead to strain and hernias.

If you lift your feet up you prevent lordosis, and have to adopt a stricter style.

If you're lifting in a controlled manner the width of your back firmly planted on the bench should make you stable enough...


----------



## rs007

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Ramsay!
> 
> Well, there's a natural tendency to lift the waist off the bench when *flat benching* heavy weights because it gets you closer to a decline, and declines utilize the pecs more directly, which the body knows makes lifting easier.
> 
> If your feet are on the floor this arching puts a big lordosis and strain on the back. You have to use your abs to stop this, which can lead to strain and hernias.
> 
> If you lift your feet up you prevent lordosis, and have to adopt a stricter style.
> 
> If you're lifting in a controlled manner the width of your back firmly planted on the bench should make you stable enough...


Hi Patrick - that could be the point I missed - I never flat bench now, or extremely rarely - I stick to incline - putting feet up on the bench could be *ahem* interesting!!!

Cheers for the advice, I do notice when doing flyes on the flat or similar I get an extremely intense focus with feet on bench, probably something to do with the fact that the pecs are working, in conjunction with the dumbells, as stabilisers for balance too?


----------



## Prodiver

SOUTHMAN said:


> ive always benched the way this man says, cant really argue with his knowledge


You'll notice Mark Rippetoe stresses that your ar$e shouldn't leave contact with the bench.

If your feet are on the ground and you're driving through them and not merely using them for stability, your ar$e will inevitably come off the bench and give you dangerous excessive lordosis.

Search and you'll find pics of Arnie and other greats benching heavy with their knees raised and ankles crossed above the end of the bench!


----------



## Jake H

i arch my back slightly


----------



## rs007

dc55 said:


> There are lots of videos on how to bench properly on the net, and NONE of them suggest putting your feet up.......there are reasons for this. ITS WRONG


Just throwing another idea into the mix - it could be they dont reccomend it because to a beginner it is extremely daunting, plus, they wont yet have gained the muscular control and balance required... just a thought.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Prodiver said:


> You'll notice Mark Rippetoe stresses that your ar$e shouldn't leave contact with the bench.
> 
> If your feet are on the ground and you're driving through them and not merely using them for stability, your ar$e will inevitably come off the bench and give you dangerous excessive lordosis.
> 
> Search and you'll find pics of Arnie and other greats benching heavy with their knees raised and ankles crossed above the end of the bench!


Depends on what your training for though, arnold puts his feat up, andy bolton doesn't, andy has a much bigger bench, arnold only trained for size lol

I can drive through my feet and keep my ass on the bench. If you stand upright and pin your shoulders back your ass naturally sticks out, i use this natural arch of the spine for all my lifts


----------



## Prodiver

RS2007 said:


> Hi Patrick - that could be the point I missed - I never flat bench now, or extremely rarely - I stick to incline - putting feet up on the bench could be *ahem* interesting!!!
> 
> Cheers for the advice, I do notice when doing flyes on the flat or similar I get an extremely intense focus with feet on bench, probably something to do with the fact that the pecs are working, in conjunction with the dumbells, as stabilisers for balance too?


Well the more vertical your incline becomes, the less tendency there is for your back to arch and your ar$e to rise, until of course an incline becomes virtually an overhead press.

Inclines are more of a shoulder exercise, and even "classic" flat benching, while it's great for all round development and thickness, doesn't exercise the pecs optimally. :whistling:

Declines give the largest range of movement to the pecs and allow them to produce and withstand the greatest force which is why they're such great chest builders (see Dorian's pages), yet significantly they cause the least tendency to raise your ar$e and put the lowest strain on the back.

Unless you're porky, when lying flat on a bench you'll always have space between your waist and the bench because of the size of your glutes and it may increase slightly as you press, but your ar$e shouldn't leave the bench.


----------



## Prodiver

SOUTHMAN said:


> Depends on what your training for though, arnold puts his feat up, andy bolton doesn't, andy has a much bigger bench, arnold only trained for size lol
> 
> *I can drive through my feet and keep my ass on the bench. *If you stand upright and pin your shoulders back your ass naturally sticks out, i use this natural arch of the spine for all my lifts


Sounds like your have good technique and control, Southman


----------



## Martinb

Could this be a question of what you are training for? Bodybuilding, you may want to hit your pectorals the hardest when you bench where as if you train for power lifting or strongman you want to lift the greatest amount of weight, therefore using leg drive will be much more important in helping you achieve this? in power lifting it would be less important what muscles you are targeting so long as the weight is being shifted.

As Prodiver has said he puts his feet on the bench as this puts the weight onto the pecs more. Where as a powerlifter will want to utilize the triceps, shoulders, lats and leg drive as much as possible. Could this be a reason for the different techniques?


----------



## rick84

I went through a stage of not havin my feet on the floot at all. I used to lift them up and bend them. Kept my back straight and was much more comfortable.


----------



## phys sam

Yes to Martin B.

Yes and no to the pole. Depends on whether you're trying to lift as heavy a weight as possible or whether you're trying to lift as heavy as weight as possible with your back straight.


----------



## Prodiver

Martinb said:


> Could this be a question of what you are training for? Bodybuilding, you may want to hit your pectorals the hardest when you bench where as if you train for power lifting or strongman you want to lift the greatest amount of weight, therefore using leg drive will be much more important in helping you achieve this? in power lifting it would be less important what muscles you are targeting so long as the weight is being shifted.
> 
> As Prodiver has said he puts his feet on the bench as this puts the weight onto the pecs more. Where as a powerlifter will want to utilize the triceps, shoulders, lats and leg drive as much as possible. Could this be a reason for the different techniques?


Yes, but the only way that driving down with the legs and feet can increase your lifts is by causing you to arch your back more and thereby get closer to a decline, so allowing the pecs more leverage.

This definitely puts more load on the back and makes hernias more likely.

This may be mitigated somewhat by good technique, developing good inner core strength, or with belts and suits.

I can't help feeling that, longer term, better benching gains allround are made with a stricter style which puts all the stress only on the upper body by keeping your ar$e on the bench, and lifting your feet can contribute to this.

You could still put them on a cross bench, side benches, etc. for stability, but at ar$e level and with bent knees...


----------



## Goose

I thought arching your back was a techinque used my powerlifters?


----------



## Falconski

I have tried both ways been honest always been able to lift more way with feet flat on the floor. Feel more stable, have seen alot of powerlifters do crazy arches when lifting and personally is not something i like doing.

It is a bench technique used a lot by powerlifters to try and help them lift more weight by shortening the pressing distance. Same reason why alot of powerlifters go for sumo technique when deadlifting is a shorter distance to move the weight


----------



## Tom1990

i dont arch my back, and am i right in thinking that it could cause injury? it isnt as strict either


----------



## cellaratt

IMHO **** off of bench is bad form...feet not firmly placed on the floor can lead to injury...it will come with experiance and strict form but more importantly how you place yourself on the bench...when in doubt...decline...


----------



## Xtrainer

IMHO, arching angles the chest so that you take your delts out of the equation, and is therefore a must for pec isolation. I have short clavicles, and my delts take huge hammerings on my bench. Lifting my lower back off the bench and arching has taken them further away, allowing the weight to fall on my pecs. I've tried decline, but I don't think it's quite as effective as a flat bench with sensible arch. If you push your shoulder blades together - separating the pecs and further removing the delts - your back will lift through natural shape.

I'm not saying that you should arch ridiculously, but I am definitely of the opinion that there should definitely be an arch.

I also think that your feet should be off the floor in an ideal situation, preferably crossed with your knees bent and off everything else. Thatw ay you don't get extra poundage from your feet/hips whatever. It's a pec builder for a body builder.

If you're powerlifting that's a different story...


----------



## MXD

Arch your back. Dont let your **** leave the bench.

If you don't arch your back your scapulae is not retracted and your pecs will not engage..


----------



## Guest

I arch my back ever so slightly as i pin my shoulders back.. My feet never leave the floor though.


----------



## MXD

Feet of the floor benching is crazy imo.. Whats the point? It will reduce your power output and weaken your stability.


----------



## Captain Hero

Prodiver said:


> Well the more vertical your incline becomes, the less tendency there is for your back to arch and your ar$e to rise, until of course an incline becomes virtually an overhead press.
> 
> Inclines are more of a shoulder exercise, and even "classic" flat benching, while it's great for all round development and thickness, doesn't exercise the pecs optimally. :whistling:
> 
> *Declines give the largest range of movement to the pecs and allow them to produce and withstand the greatest force which is why they're such great chest builders (see Dorian's pages), yet significantly they cause the least tendency to raise your ar$e and put the lowest strain on the back.*
> 
> Unless you're porky, when lying flat on a bench you'll always have space between your waist and the bench because of the size of your glutes and it may increase slightly as you press, but your ar$e shouldn't leave the bench.


Interesting, have just recently started doing decline barbell benching and defo felt it more in the chest. Also noticed no shoulder pains whilst peforming movements.

When doing inclines I do definately feel it a lot in the shoulders.....

Pro would you say then that a good chest can be developed by just using decline benching?


----------



## ragahav

I just maintain the natural arch of my back while feet firmly on ground ..


----------



## musclefox

Big Arch= Big Bench

No arch = big muscles

After all we as Bodybuilders are working/building muscle not powerlifting.. 

Ive never had the urge to arch my back, Drop the weights and use correct safe form!

Also another one people do is use a wide grip:rolleyes:

Thats my 2p worth..


----------



## musclefox

Just make sure you dont bench like this.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

No i don't.


----------



## Prodiver

Captain Hero said:


> Interesting, have just recently started doing decline barbell benching and defo felt it more in the chest. Also noticed no shoulder pains whilst peforming movements.
> 
> When doing inclines I do definately feel it a lot in the shoulders.....
> 
> Pro would you say then that* a good chest can be developed by just using decline benching?*


I'll get flamed - but yes! And strict cable crosses are really excellent pec builders too...


----------



## MXD

The only reason decline bench is so much better than flat is because your angle of pressing automatically makes you retract your scapulae and engadge you pecs ffs!

You have to arch other wise you are compromising your sholder girdle and using your triceps and delts..


----------



## Prodiver

MXD said:


> The only reason decline bench is so much better than flat is because your angle of pressing automatically makes you retract your scapulae and engadge you pecs ffs!
> 
> You have to arch other wise you are compromising your sholder girdle and using your triceps and delts..


Even without retracting your scapulae declines give a larger range of movement to the pecs than flat benches, and allow them to produce and withstand the greatest force which is why they're such great chest builders (see Dorian's pages), yet significantly they cause the least tendency to raise your ar$e and put the lowest strain on the back.


----------



## MXD

Prodiver said:


> Even without retracting your scapulae declines give a larger range of movement to the pecs than flat benches, and allow them to produce and withstand the greatest force which is why they're such great chest builders (see Dorian's pages), yet significantly they cause the least tendency to raise your ar$e and put the lowest strain on the back.


Yeah totally agreed 

Just for flat benching you have to arch as it retracts your scapulae as it gives greater rom etc.


----------



## Tall

MXD said:


> The only reason decline bench is so much better than flat is because your angle of pressing automatically makes you retract your scapulae and engadge you pecs ffs!
> 
> You have to arch other wise you are compromising your sholder girdle and using your triceps and delts..





Prodiver said:


> Even without retracting your scapulae declines give a larger range of movement to the pecs than flat benches, and allow them to produce and withstand the greatest force which is why they're such great chest builders (see Dorian's pages), yet significantly they cause the least tendency to raise your ar$e and put the lowest strain on the back.


Erm...

Gents you've got that slightly wrong...

Declines have the least amount of ROM, Inclines having the most and Flat being in the middle.

In declines you are tilting the pecs into the rom, which subsequently decreases the ROM.

Due to the decreased ROM and the fact that the lower (pec major) is targetted over the upper (pec minor) it allows you to use more weight over flat bench. Incline targets the weaker upper (pec minor) and has a greater rom (pecs tilted down away from the ROM) and as such you need to use less weight.


----------



## Tall

MXD said:


> Feet of the floor benching is crazy imo.. Whats the point? It will reduce your power output and weaken your stability.


Targets pecs more, as it's tougher to arch / use heel drive


----------



## heavyweight

dc55 said:


> You should never put your feet on a bench. Feet should be flat on the floor angles out at around 45 degrees. You should be getting the power coming from your whole body. Raising your feet is just asking for you to injure yourself.


So can someone explain why my gym (la fitness) flat bench has a place to put your feet above the height of your head (a 'T' shaped thing that comes of the end of the bench) :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver

Tall said:


> Erm...
> 
> Gents you've got that slightly wrong...
> 
> Declines have the least amount of ROM, Inclines having the most and Flat being in the middle.
> 
> In declines you are tilting the pecs into the rom, which subsequently decreases the ROM.
> 
> Due to the decreased ROM and the fact that the lower (pec major) is targetted over the upper (pec minor) it allows you to use more weight over flat bench. Incline targets the weaker upper (pec minor) and has a greater rom (pecs tilted down away from the ROM) and as such you need to use less weight.


Nope - declines measurably requre the biggest range of movement of the the pec muscles - not simply the arms, and also place them under the greatest stress.


----------



## Tall

Prodiver said:


> Nope - declines measurably requre the biggest range of movement of the the pec muscles - not simply the arms, and also place them under the greatest stress.


Expand...? I think we're humming different tunes...?


----------



## Prodiver

Tall said:


> Expand...? I think we're humming different tunes...?


As I and others have said: when you move your bent arm holding the bar from its lowest to its highest position in a decline, you cause the pec muscle to contract more in cms than in flat or inline benching.

This also means that you get less contribution of effort from any other muscles (delts, intercostals, tris, etc.) during the lift and thus apply the force maximally to the pecs.


----------



## Tall

Prodiver said:


> As I and others have said: when you move your bent arm holding the bar from its lowest to its highest position in a decline, you cause the pec muscle to contract more in cms than in flat or inline benching.
> 
> This also means that you get less contribution of effort from any other muscles (delts, intercostals, tris, etc.) during the lift and thus apply the force maximally to the pecs.


Disagree.

Declines take out the front delts, but will heavily engage the tris.

If you want to take out the tris then widen the grip.

Due to ROM on declines pec will not contract over the same distance as flat or incline.

Declines have a reduced rom, and target the stronger lower pec, and allow plenty of scope for assistance from tris.


----------



## Kezz

i find flat bench absolute crap for my chest, dumbells hit it so much better.... but when i used to go heavy on flat bench i arched my back because i could lift more


----------



## Prodiver

Tall said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Declines take out the front delts, but will heavily engage the tris.
> 
> If you want to take out the tris then widen the grip.
> 
> Due to ROM on declines pec will not contract over the same distance as flat or incline.
> 
> Declines have a reduced rom, and target the stronger lower pec, and allow plenty of scope for assistance from tris.


Declines do indeed "take out" the front delts - putting more stress on the pecs!

All types of benching cause a significant contribution from the tris, whether you reduce it by widening the grip or not.

The pecs are absolutely able and forced to contact more when doing strict declines than flats or inclines.

Declines absolutely cause a greater range of pec movement than flats - you can demonstrate this yourself at any time simply by taking your shirt off and mimicking the movements of flats and declines! 

Take Dorian's word for it too...


----------



## Tall

Prodiver said:


> As I and others have said: when you move your bent arm holding the bar from its lowest to its highest position in a decline, you cause the pec muscle to contract more in cms than in flat or inline benching.
> 
> This also means that you get less contribution of effort from any other muscles (delts, intercostals, tris, etc.) during the lift and thus apply the force maximally to the pecs.





Prodiver said:


> Declines do indeed "take out" the front delts - putting more stress on the pecs!
> 
> All types of benching cause a significant contribution from the tris, whether you reduce it by widening the grip or not.
> 
> The pecs are absolutely able and forced to contact more when doing strict declines than flats or inclines.
> 
> Declines absolutely cause a greater range of pec movement than flats - you can demonstrate this yourself at any time simply by taking your shirt off and mimicking the movements of flats and declines!
> 
> Take Dorian's word for it too...


Pro, you're not really making any sense.

Declines decrease the ROM therefore the pec doesn't contract more in cms than inclines or flat which have a greater rom.

What exactly is your argument? :confused1:

Do Declines cause the pec to complete more work that a flat? Yes.

Does this mean the pec has contracted more in cms on Decline than Incline? No.

Thats like saying Lat Pulldowns to the head cause a greater contraction in cms than lat pulldowns to the chest...


----------



## MXD

The angle of the elbow increases ROM through the pectorial muscle (with a BB) Tall. As in an incline press the elbows angle dowar toward the hips and in the decline the elbows angle behind you.

If you get what I'm saying bro?

As In cm of the bottom of the elbow to the chest, which is what I'm sure prov meant.


----------



## Nelson

zeus87529 said:


> I arch my back ever so slightly as i pin my shoulders back.. My feet never leave the floor though.


Exactly how I do it - otherwise you are engaging yer upper back and not yer moobs...In my experience you wont lift as much but you will isolate..:cool:


----------



## Louis_C

Kezz said:


> i find flat bench absolute crap for my chest, dumbells hit it so much better.... but when i used to go heavy on flat bench i arched my back because i could lift more


I agree flat bench is useless to me for adding decent size... Much prefer incline DB press or incline BB press, both seem to work far better...

As for flat benching, I simply you it to build up my strength... Never arch my back though, always keep it flat to the bench... if im benching heavy i.e 200kg or more then ill put a block of wood on my chest sometimes...


----------



## Prodiver

Tall said:


> ...
> 
> Declines decrease the ROM therefore the pec doesn't contract more in cms than inclines or flat which have a greater rom....


Absolutely untrue.

Unless you're deformed or not doing them correctly declines inherently cause the pecs to contract more in cms than flats or inclines - which have a smaller range of movement - and declines put more stress and load on the pecs.


----------



## martin brown

lol.

Declines certainly use the pec in it's strongest contraction path - pulling the upper arm accross the chest and down.

Distance or ROM contraction is irrelevant IMO - its contractile force that counts, simply because it would be very difficult to meaure the distance the pec contract during an incline, as it does such little work.

M


----------



## Prodiver

martin brown said:


> lol.
> 
> Declines certainly use the pec in it's strongest contraction path - pulling the upper arm accross the chest and down.
> 
> Distance or ROM contraction is irrelevant IMO - its contractile force that counts, simply because it would be very difficult to meaure the distance the pec contract during an incline, as it does such little work.
> 
> M


Yes, since declines give the pecs' strongest contraction path, you can use heavier weights to require more contractile force.

And it's worth noting that from experience Dorian and others always stress achieving the maximum range of movement to grow maximum muscle bulk.


----------



## bowen86

nope i dont.


----------



## Jacko89

if you arch your back you put uneccessary strain on your spine your doing a chest exercise why would you engage your back at all??if half of the people i see in gyms went with good technique rather than how much they can lift poorly they would all be bigger and be seeing better gains!


----------



## martin brown

Harry Jack said:


> if you arch your back you put uneccessary strain on your spine your doing a chest exercise why would you engage your back at all??


Are you serious?


----------



## Jacko89

martin brown said:


> Are you serious?


yeh i am. who do you think is going to have back problems later on in life??someone who arches their back during a bench press or someone that doesnt? if you start using the rest of your body are you then doing a bench press??


----------



## martin brown

Harry Jack said:


> yeh i am. who do you think is going to have back problems later on in life??someone who arches their back during a bench press or someone that doesnt? if you start using the rest of your body are you then doing a bench press??


I just can't see how putting your spine in it's strongest position is going to do you any harm? I'm pretty sure I'll be safe TBH.

Yes, the bench press is almost a full body exercise done properly.


----------



## Martinb

martin brown said:


> I just can't see how putting your spine in it's strongest position is going to do you any harm? I'm pretty sure I'll be safe TBH.
> 
> Yes, the bench press is almost a full body exercise done properly.


Totally Agree!


----------



## Mikazagreat

SOUTHMAN said:


> true dat feet driving through the floor head driving into the bench, the bar suddenly becomes lighter lol


 Big arch = decline bench press


----------



## Mikazagreat

Harry Jack said:


> yeh i am. who do you think is going to have back problems later on in life??someone who arches their back during a bench press or someone that doesnt? if you start using the rest of your body are you then doing a bench press??


A little arch will help u stabelize ur back on the bench, but not the kind of back breakin arch which turns the flat bench pressing to decline.


----------



## martin brown

I very much doubt many people that have much size can get into a 'back breakin arch' lol

In reality you not going to have a masisve arch unless your a lightweight or female


----------



## d4ead

Haha even when I saw the title I wondered if this was going to become a decline / incline debate again psml.

I utilise the little natural back arch I have stabalise with feet on floor and press.

Bench is a compound move, and utilises more then just chest.


----------



## Harry Sacks

I never arched my back during bench

only person I've ever seen arch their back at my gym is one the power lifters


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Never been one for arching my back whilst benching.


----------



## Dezw

No, an absolutely terrible practice, shocking form if you do.


----------



## poacher

Back stays flat on the bench i do lift my feet up onto the bench sometimes never arch my back can cause injury

Besides the bench is flat for a reason...............to keep your back flat


----------



## shauno

declines and inclines give a better contraction in the pecs than flat.

if you want a good chest prioritise inclines and declines over flat benching.

thats pretty much all anyone needs to know


----------



## martin brown

shauno said:


> declines and inclines give a better contraction in the pecs than flat.
> 
> if you want a good chest prioritise inclines and declines over flat benching.
> 
> thats pretty much all anyone needs to know


Why are inclines better for the chest??


----------



## Goose

Inclines hit my front deltoids to much. I wouldnt say they were great for chest.


----------



## Big Gunz

Nope.


----------



## Howe

I don't arch that back.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

no never i find pushing my feet to the floor helps better.


----------



## Goose

Dezw said:


> No, an absolutely terrible practice, shocking form if you do.


That did make me chuckle.. :lol:


----------



## StJocKIII

I've got a pretty good arch, i feel a heck of a lot more stable with my shoulder blades pinned under which i can't get without arching.

I had no idea there was such stigma attached to do it.


----------



## Goose

I think it gives off a bad stereotype from skinny little trainers who know nothing about lifting and scream and yell.. Arching their backs.. Shuffling their a55's whilst trying to bench 25kg&#8230;

Where as if you saw an experience lifter.. Big strong, doing this you probably wouldn't question it..

Its not wrong or poor technique to arch your back during a bench press.. It just shows you are going for pure strength and know what you are doing in that field imo.


----------



## StJocKIII

Goose said:


> It just shows you are going for pure strength and know what you are doing in that field imo.


I think i'm the exception to that rule


----------



## Jonferimonic

I hurt my back last week from bench pressing, usually my form is good but on the last 2 or 3 reps forcing the bar back up my back started arching more than usual under the strain and i spent the next 2 days in discomfort. My butt was in contact with the bench the whole time and feet flat on the floor so i guess the small of my back was compensating?

Good thread though as i was about to post asking for thoughts on this topic.


----------



## fitnessfreak

If I feel my back arching I bring my feet onto the bench. I then make sure that it is my abs that are working to assist the lift, rather than my back.


----------



## wes

steven01uk said:


> do you arch your back?


Only the natural arch of the back when your shoulders blades are squeezed together bud.


----------



## Pooni

Hey guys For some reason i have had problems ith my chest 

For the last month i cant get passed 110ibs, I know wmbarrasing

Everything elses is going great, except my chest

Any advice on how i can start pushing the 135ibs+ in the gym

Can anyone send me a work out plan for chest so i can increase my strength

This is the only problem with my body.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## testosterone1

Initially my back is flat but straining out the last few heavy reps I find it arches slightly, never really payed much attention to it until I read this thread lol


----------



## wes

Heres a couple of vids about benching in another thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/63735-how-fix-your-bench.html


----------



## hackskii

RS2007 said:


> Just to clarify here, what is meant by arch, and what is classed as getting dangerous?
> 
> I keep my ar$e firmly panted on the bench, never lifts, but in the process of rolling my shoulder girdle back into the bench and down toward my waist to get the optimum focus on the pecs, I would say my back naturally arches - could maybe get a hand in between my lower back and the bench?
> 
> Have never injured myself this way... and I dont feel it allows me to bench more, if anything I am an utter weakling at benching, but it hits where it is meant to which is more important I feel...


Me too.

I arch but my but does not leave the bench, this also helps to drive off of the legs too.

If you look at most power lifters they have a huge arch.


----------



## rodrigo

last few reps tends to be worse but i try not to


----------



## BigAndyJ

Surely it cant be good for your back?


----------



## Sangsom

heeeeeeeeeeeeell no looks painful

ive seen a mad vid of a arch bench before n looked like he had no spine HA!


----------



## iMORE_TEST

i dont arch atall, might start but keeping my but flat on the bench after watching tht youtube vid


----------



## H22civic

I arch my back as my bench technique is more powerlifting orientated but not to the extremes of some powerlifters. I'd say there'd probably be about an inch or 1.1/2inch gap between my back and the bench. I prefer this technique as it seems to take alot of pressure off my shoulders compared to when i bench with my back completely flat on the bench. My front delts are always sore the next day if i bench flat but only my pecs are sore when i arch my back.


----------



## Bob-p

There are Differences between forced arching and FORCING and arch.

Forced arching is good for many reasons.. here are a few good ones:


Improved stability when lifting

Lowered ROM whilst still maintaining a decent ammount of stretch in the pectorals (for all your bodybuilder types)

Better power output

Makes retraction of scapula easier

Makes benching kinder on the shoulders (when combined with point above)

better leg drive (again.. power output)


You dont need to have a 1/2 foot high arch but it should be noted that an arch is just how your body wants to be in that position!

Forcing an arch is bad because:


your putting your body in an unnatural position that is not fixed or stable!

your no doubt twisting and squirming so your PROBABLY using too much weight!

your not gonna get a legit lift so your just cheating yourself and increasing your chances of an injury by quite abit

you look like a tw*t


:beer:


----------



## GSleigh

Use core strength to keep abs squeezed to bench


----------



## 8103

it depends on your goals

if your a body builder, just a standard bench technique, body on bench with feet on floor, adjust the width of grip accordingly.

Powerliftings different, you'll want to perfect your bench technique, that means learn to use your triceps properly, learn to arch your back and drive yourself into the bench. The arching of the back limits the range of motion, thus taking a few inches of your lift - which can be critical.

here's a cracking video on how to bench properly 




if you then watch a video of a bodybuilder benching for reps, you'll notice the difference

all depends on goals


----------



## Khaos1436114653

adlewar said:


> usually arching means your trying to lift too much..........
> 
> try raising your feet onto another bench to keep back straight........
> 
> answer to question.....no i never arch.....


x2


----------



## Guest

I try lay as flat as possible, but if i am trying to force a few extra reps i will arch my back!


----------



## DanJ

Arching, when done correctly, can help on big lifts as it recruits the lats more.


----------



## cecil_sensation

i normaly keep feet on the floor, but on heavly lifts i put my feet up on the bench. but dont arch


----------



## Nutz01

Now you mention it I do slightly 

Just starting more free weight & benching, not really thought about it, Ill certainly be more conscious of it in the future and try not to.

Simple poll, simple answers,

Probably saved me an injury

Cheers guys.

Reps if i could.

:beer:


----------



## M_at

I lay with my head hanging back over the bench, under the bar, and plant my feet down. Then I lift myself up and forward into position making the arch.

I've got a wider grip than some powerlifters on here but it's working very well for me at the moment.


----------



## 1237matt

what is all this? why do you think powerlifters arch their back? course it leads to a bigger bench. Feet on the floor, bum on bench and a big arch. The arch is to engage your lower chest which is the strongest part therefore giving you a maximum effort lift.


----------



## 1237matt

M_at said:


> I lay with my head hanging back over the bench, under the bar, and plant my feet down. Then I lift myself up and forward into position making the arch.
> 
> I've got a wider grip than some powerlifters on here but it's working very well for me at the moment.


exactly the way to do it!


----------



## synthasize

i know if you arch your back you can push more weight, but if the force is going through your neck and head and sholders on the bench and feet on the floor, doesnt that defeat the point of a chest exercise?


----------



## Harry Sacks

synthasize said:


> i know if you arch your back you can push more weight, but if the force is going through your neck and head and sholders on the bench and feet on the floor, doesnt that defeat the point of a chest exercise?


With powerliftng its about moving the heaviest weight you can, not about building size


----------



## Harry Sacks

God said:


> So what are peoples views on the following 2 videos:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


The dave tate video is a great video, got some good tips from it


----------



## Guest

What harry said.


----------

